# Breeding Cichlid Question



## IAM122 (Oct 19, 2015)

I am wondering if anyone can help me with breeding question. I have a Yellow Lab with an egg spot on his anal fin and have other cichlids in the tank. He does the shake thing in front of some other fish. Wondering what do I really need to look for if I have a female who is going to breed with him? He is the only Yellow Lab in the tank. I also have a Fuelleborni Cichlid who may have an egg spot (hard to tell) who is followed by a Giraffe Cichlid often. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I don't know anything on cichlids but bumping to help get your question answered.


----------



## IAM122 (Oct 19, 2015)

Thank you very much


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Mouthbrooders take the eggs during spawning or immediately after spawning in the mouth. Almost all cichlids of Lake Malawi are mouth brooders (Exception: One or two tilapia species). Mouthbrooders form only during courtship and spawning phase pairs. In almost all species, egg stains show on the anal fins resemble the eggs of the species concerned. This egg-dummies attract the females during spawning close to the genital opening of the male approach. The female is trying to pick up the alleged egg. Then the male sperm from the fertilization of the eggs. This type of egg donation after "Eifleck method" ensures almost 100 percent fertilization of eggs.


----------

